# Test covid



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

J'ai été averti dimanche après midi que l'un de mes loulous est covid+ ainsi que ses parents et sa sœur  
Dans la foulée j'ai prévenu les 3 autres familles avec qui je travaille de la situation 

Lundi matin seul un enfant sur les 3 avait été testé 

Ce matin donc à J3, C et I n'ont toujours pas été testé 

J'avertis maman de ( I ) que je ne peux accueillir son enfant sans avoir eut un résultat négatif d'un pcr ou antigenique, enfant de 2 ans

Le RDV est pris pour ce soir en pharmacie pour lui faire un antigenique 
Donc si c'est négatif elle pourra revenir demain 

Papa de C ne me l'a pas apporté aujourd'hui non plus car il ne pouvait pas  venir le récupérer ce soir donc il a préféré le garder la journée 
Absence pour convenance personnelle du parent employeur 
Il lui a fait un auto test qui est négatif 


D'après vous dois je déduire la journée de ( I) ou pas ? 
Je pense que non car si le test avait été fait à J2, soit hier soir comme il aurait dû elle aurait pu venir aujourd'hui 

PS :
C'est sur appel à la pmi que j'ai su que je ne pouvais pas la prendre sans test 
De plus elle est aux alentours des 38 de temperature depuis plusieurs jours avec le nez pris


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Juillet 2022)

Attention ! Un auto test n'est pas fiable avec Omicron et ses variants ! Mon mari il y a quelques semaines avait fait 2 autotests négatifs. Mais,de petits symptômes persistants (sensation de sinusite) il a fait un test pcr : positif ! Ne pas se fier aux autotests.


----------



## Griselda (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai été averti dimanche après midi que l'un de mes loulous est covid+ ainsi que ses parents et sa sœur
> Dans la foulée j'ai prévenu les 3 autres familles avec qui je travaille de la situation
> ...


En effet il était de la responsabilité des Parents de faire et donc programmer le test au bon moment. 
De plus l'accueil avant J2 n'est possible QU'A CONDITION que l'enft n'ait AUCUN symptôme. 
Dès 38° c'est bien de la fièvre et il n'aurait pas du venir sans attendre de savoir si COVID ou pas.

Alors légalement si l'enft n'a aucun symptôme, le PE peut te porter l'enft jusqu'à J2 puis à cette date là il est censé faire un test (par un pro si moins de 3 ans, pas d'auto test) et ne peut poursuivre l'accueil que tant que le test est négatif ET que l'enft n'a pas de symptôme.
Par contre aucune loi n'autorise une AM à obliger le Parent à lui montrer le résultat du test car c'est secret médical. Tout au plus tu peux demander un Certificat sur l'honneur... qui vaut ce qu'il vaut (ms te permet de n'être pas responsable si COVID).
Oui tu l'as compris, en l'absence de symptôme, un PE peut prétendre qu'il a fait faire le test même si ce n'est pas vrai, c'est sa responsabilité.

Cela veut dire que, surtout en ne pouvant pas ignorer que cet enft est cas contact puisque le contact s'est produit chez toi, dès lors qu'il avait des symptômes tu étais en droit (et en devoir) de ne pas accepter l'enft (car ça engage ta responsabilité vis à vis des autres), le PE pouvait alors demander à son médecin un arrêt pour garde d'enft et un Certificat médicale à te donner s'il a encore des jrs à minorer pour maladie. 
Il faut comprendre que ce n'est pas TOI qui refuse l'enfant mais le protocole qui DOIT être appliqué par le PE. 
S'il n'a pas de Certificat Médical (ou à la rigeur un test positif) ou que tu as une clause supérieur qui empêche la minoration en cas de maladie de l'enft, ou que les 5 jrs/année glissante ont déjà été "consommés" alors ton salaire est du.

Cette expérience démontre que j'ai raison dès lors qu'il y a le moindre doute possible de porter un masque toute la journée, de passer le plus de tps possible dehors et sinon avec aération casi constante de la maison...

Après on peut aussi se rassurer en se disant que le COVID d'aujourd'hui est qd même moins violent que les précédents pour ce qu'on peut en juger.


----------



## Chantou1 (11 Juillet 2022)

⚠️ L’auto-test absolument pas fiable, 2 enfants covid en janvier et j’avais demandé test PCR salivaire qui s'était avéré POSITIF.


----------



## Petuche (11 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour assmatzam, pour ma part je ne deduirai pas cette journée. Tu as prévenu aussitôt donc il devait faire un PCR  avant de te l'emmener.  Surtout ne pas prendre de risque.... Tu as pris les devants donc aux PE de faire le nécessaire.... Et je confirme méfiance pour les auto test


----------

